# Tired All the Time



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

Am I the only one out there who is Tired all the time? I can fall asleep ANYWHERE ANYTIME. Someone told me it's because I am not getting the most out of my food so I have been taking enzymes. But I don't know what it is??!! I sleep enough (but not too much) but it never seems like I can keep my eyes open.


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

me too! lately i've been tired all the time, almost like i have the flu or something. my body has been a little achey too but even when i get enough sleep the standard 8 to 9 hours. At school i practically have to hold my eyes open, but then sometimes at night i have a little trouble falling asleep at night! grrr







who knows whats goin on with my body! ~ Claire ~


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I'm a very tired person too.I can't remember if you guys are IBS C or D? If you are D like you mentioned, you aren't getting some things out of the food you are eating. The body isn't able to take everything out. Also, if you get dehydrated that can cause it too. Not many "normal" people in the world drink enough fluids anyways. I think it is the electralytes (sp?) that get flushed out when we get D that cause tiredness.Tiredness can also be caused by anemia. Most people assume that is an iron deficiency. I was told it can be that or a lack of B12 in the body. At my last physical I was told that was a reason I was tired. I had to get some shots to the butt. (my body had stopped producing it) Hypothyroidism can cause being tired too. Depression, season deficiency syndrome (common this time of year) and lots of other things can cause tiredness.Having said all that...I am exhausted...I'm going back to bed.


----------



## spider (Sep 26, 2001)

AuroraHeart, Thanks for your advice! I definatly haven't been drinking enough water. Right now I am going through a C phase. I have both D & C it is always one or the other, Never normal. I can't ever really remember being normal. Sometimes I got 5+ days with no BM. BUt I always seem to get sharp pains in my stomach.I tried taking b12 for about a month straight. And I have been on the enzymes. My tiredness could be from driving so much each day and staring at a computer screen all day. Time to quit my job and start horseback riding or something.


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i second the b12 and iron.. if i dont get enough of either i get extremely tired.


----------

